# Anybody else tempted by a Brera?



## mmtt (May 10, 2002)

I went to see the new Alfa Brera yesterday.

The heart said buy one now.

Today, the head is asking about build quality, residuals, etc...

Anybody else tempted ? :?


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

No. Its an Alfa Romeo ........ enough said !.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If you really really like it go for it. But do expect to pay the price in depreciation.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

CapTT said:


> No. Its an Alfa Romeo ........ enough said !.


:roll:

Yes. Its an Alfa Romeo ..... enough said!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

As a possible alternative to the house plans I have, I went and looked at and test-drove a Brera last week...

*Plus Side*
Firstly the thing is a work of art! Every line and every detail is styled with perfection, and with the panoramic roof option, the light that gets into the car is superb. the 'follow me home' headlights are simple ingenious and the front of the car is very aggressive. The rear is pure curves and overall I think it's close to being one of the best looking cars on the road today! Having said that though it's very colour sensitive. The silver one I drove looked dull, but the Diamante Grey one out the back of the dealer looked stunning.

I drove the 3.2 and it sounded gorgeous! Bags of low-end torque and a free revving engine that makes the most of its 260bhp. Nice stiff chassis and loved to be thrown round corners. Steering had a positive feedback and the gearbox is lovely and smooth.

'SV' spec gets you pretty much everything you need including leather and the panoramic roof. The only option I would add is metallic paint and some audio bits and bobs. This makes it literally a smidgen over Â£30k which is a brilliant price for what you get.

*Minus Side*
The usual really, depreciation worries (which nobody knows 'cos its only been out 2 months!) and reliability. The dealer said the engines have had a major going over to make them more reliable, however to get the most reliable engine you are advised to get the JTDm which has 200bhp and 400nm of torque. Unfortunately the JTDm really does sound like a diesel, which unlike other performance diesels, really gets in your face and ruins the car.

The Brera spyder is due out in June and with it being only Â£2k more, it is going to rape sales of the standard Brera and the dealers think it will hit residuals.

The dashboard has a very cheap feel to it and the Chrome pack inside the car gives ridiculous amounts of reflection into your face!

The 3.2 has 273 g/km of emissions, meaning it goes into the new top tax category.

Dreadful selection of wheels! The arches are huge so have to be filled. But there is only one 18" option and they are nasty looking multispokes with a cross.

The boot is TINY! and i mean tiny, you can barely get anything into it and its packed out to house the wheels! It has the 'ski shoot', but considering the width of the car, I cannot understand what Alfa were thinking! It has to be seen to be believed!

*Overall*
A stunning car, but for me it's too much of a risk depreciation wise. If I were to do it I would get the Spyder (which incidentally is not going to be available with the diesel engine) due to it being only Â£2k more. A 3.2 Spyder in 'SV' spec comes in at Â£31,800 OTR. I would have it in the Diamente Grey with red leather.

I have got the price list and all the books here with me, so if you haven't been to get it all yet, give me a shout and I can tell you anything you might want to know from it all.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Wasnt actually tempted....However i love the look of it...LOTS


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

seeing one on the road, it looked so much better than in pics etc.


----------



## nellsey (Nov 16, 2004)

I must admit that I keep looking at it on the Alpha website  
It does look superb and I am getting very concerned that I may go and have a look at it in the flesh.

I've got no control :roll:


----------



## mmtt (May 10, 2002)

Thanks to KMPowell.

Great review.

You can google all you like but you don't get the view from a TT owner perspective.

It's definitely got the wow factor but I get the feeling that it's a step down in quality and dealer service.

I might be tempted to get a 2/3 year lease if they offer a good deal, bt it might be better to wait until I've got my mits on a TT MK II before making an informed decision.


----------



## mmtt (May 10, 2002)

Thanks to KMPowell.

Great review.

You can google all you like but you don't get the view from a TT owner perspective.

It's definitely got the wow factor but I get the feeling that it's a step down in quality and dealer service.

I might be tempted to get a 2/3 year lease if they offer a good deal, bt it might be better to wait until I've got my mits on a TT MK II before making an informed decision.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

nellsey said:


> I must admit that I keep looking at it on the Alpha website
> It does look superb and I am getting very concerned that I may go and have a look at it in the flesh.
> 
> I've got no control :roll:


You've also got no idea how to spell Alfa, either! :-*



mmtt said:


> from a TT owner perspective.


An *ex*-TT owner thank you very much!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Booked a test drive appointment with Simonstone in Bristol, when I turned up the salesman who I dealt with was on his day off and his diary couldn't be found. :?

Says it all really, a potentially very good product ruined by low rate customer service, sound familiar ?

I couldn't get comfortable enough behind the wheel to seriously consider one, shame as would like to return to Alfa someday.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Was seriously considering the Brera but then remembered the fun and games with Alfa dealers in the past, a real shower of sh*t, make Audi dealers look competent (yes they are that bad). 

The other big concern, like others, would be the depreciation on a new Alfa, ok if the company was paying but unfortunately not an option these days. So I've cancelled my test drive - they'd have probably forgotten I was coming anyway. :roll:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Ah yes the well known (and therefore perpetuated) Alfa residuals problem.... hmmm think I read last week of someone being offered 18k for their 05 plated 3.2 TT from an Audi dealer.... this car would then be punted out for what? 23K mimimum?... so the next owner takes a 5k hit before they drive their sparkly new purchase off the forcourt... Alfa's might be a bad choice new, but at least the dealers charge 'sensible' prices for them used.... let's face it, with the increase in options afforded to company car drivers (in my dad's day it was a choice between ford or vauxhall!) there are very few marques that offer 'rock solid' residuals. CARS ARE NOT AN INVESTMENT - sorry for shouting but I've always believed you pays your money and takes your choice... all IMHO of course... :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Having just come back from hols in Italy, I saw a few Breras and along with the 159 sportwagon, I think they look absolutely fantastic on the road. Amongst the best styled of the new crop of cars around.
Everything the new Audis and BMWs aren't!

Visually comparing Brera and 159 to say, new guppy A4 and new TT, or new 330 touring/saloon and BMW e91 Coupe (shown elsewhere), makes you realise how much the germans have fallen behind in terms of styling attractive and modern cars - and in having both good looking and disctinctly different saloon and coupes in their range.

Of course driving dynamics, dealers and residuals are another thing. But the heart says that the Italians have it for the moment. I posted elsewhere how good I though the new Fiat Grande Punto was compared to a Focus.

I am sad for BMW and Audi, since both of their ranges are now completely visually unresolved and just plaian ugly. But I am happy for Fiat empire, since they most definately are raising the game.

On a completely separate note I saw a new Avus silver RS4 saloon on Sat am as I was crossing the road. i thought it was an S4 at first til I clocked the 19" wheels. I can't say that it looked Â£50K worth and I am prejudiced by those ridiculous nice tho it was. Avant in dark metallic would be way to go.

I applaud anyone who gets a Brera.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> Ah yes the well known (and therefore perpetuated) Alfa residuals problem.... hmmm think I read last week of someone being offered 18k for their 05 plated 3.2 TT from an Audi dealer.... this car would then be punted out for what? 23K mimimum?... so the next owner takes a 5k hit before they drive their sparkly new purchase off the forcourt... Alfa's might be a bad choice new, but at least the dealers charge 'sensible' prices for them used.... let's face it, with the increase in options afforded to company car drivers (in my dad's day it was a choice between ford or vauxhall!) there are very few marques that offer 'rock solid' residuals. CARS ARE NOT AN INVESTMENT - sorry for shouting but I've always believed you pays your money and takes your choice... all IMHO of course... :wink:


LOL and could not agree more re: Audi residuals myth. V. astute observation. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I saw a Brera last week, parked in a car park. I shot past on a B road, but it really caught my eye. It was black...

Be interested to see the ragtop versions - particularly if they turn heads as well as the tin-lid one I saw...


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

3.2 liter engine -> 260 hp, thats 10 more than the TT mk2.

0 - 62 --> 6.8 seconds, thats 1 second slower than the TT mk2

:roll:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Don't know if it applies in this case but alfa always seem quite conservative with their 0-62 times (perhaps more 'real world?)... my car (147 gta) is quoted at 6.2 to 62 by alfa, but various car mags have hit a sub 6 second times with relative ease...


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Popped along to the local dealer today.

Looks very nice, although the boot seems a liitle small & a tad awkward for golf clubs :wink:

I put the driving seat in the right position & then tried out the back seat, ok, but then I am only 5'1" !!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I have also been looking at these and quite fancied the diesel, but Kev suggests it is not as good as other performance diesels which is disappointing. I think they look very nice on the outside but the inside does not seem to have come on much from my spider which I had about 4/5 years ago. I have, however, only seen the pictures.

As others have said look forward to seeing the convertible.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

There was a silver one on fire this afternoon on the road from Cockermouth to Embleton , seemed to be under bonnet . So they have definitely got the quality sorted out then


----------



## bizza (Dec 12, 2005)

A friend of mine bought an alfa 147 new in 2002 for somewhere in the region of Â£18000. He has recently attempted to trade it in for a new Golf GTI and was offered Â£3500 for his car!!!!!!!!!!!!

It had done somewhere in the region of 40,000 miles and was is good nick.

he eventually reurned to the garage where he bought it and they paid him Â£8500 for the car? still a big drop in 2 years.


----------



## mmtt (May 10, 2002)

Sadly, everything that has been said about the dealers is turning out to be true. I went in last Saturday and asked for a test drive.

Have heard nothing since.

If that's how good they are in Sales, I can only infer that the after sales service will be equally abysmal.

Looks like it'll be a TT MKII after all then.

Just seems a damn long wait for the TFSi Quattro.....


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

mmtt said:


> Sadly, everything that has been said about the dealers is turning out to be true. I went in last Saturday and asked for a test drive.
> 
> Have heard nothing since.
> 
> If that's how good they are in Sales, I can only infer that the after sales service will be equally abysmal.


 Maybe not ........ I cannot find fault with the service side of my local Audi dealership,
but I have tried on several occasions in the past to buy cars from their sales side and they were as dis-interested as any Alfa dealer :?


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

just watched the diesel review by VBH on fifth gear. I love the look of the car and would love one honestly think it is a beautiful car but no matter what the heart says the head screams NOOOOOOOO!!!!

:evil:

joe


----------



## rx8_chap (Mar 14, 2006)

There was some Brera discussion on the rx8 forum. The rx8 guys thought the looks are great, pity it is front wheel drive, and the V6 model is a tad expensive. Personally, I think that the Brera is aimed more at TT owners that people driving the likes of the rx8.

TTwiggy says:


> CARS ARE NOT AN INVESTMENT - sorry for shouting but I've always believed you pays your money and takes your choice.


How right you are. Face it, buying any sort of "flash" car is shoveling money into the fire, especially if you buy new. You just have to live with it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

rx8_chap said:


> There was some Brera discussion on the rx8 forum. The rx8 guys thought the looks are great, pity it is front wheel drive, and the V6 model is a tad expensive. Personally, I think that the Brera is aimed more at TT owners that people driving the likes of the rx8.
> 
> TTwiggy says:
> 
> ...


What sort of people drive the RX8? People who have shares in Oil companies, and companies producing rotary tips? People who are happy to sacrifice style, driving enjoyment, money and torque just to drive something which hints at a bit of character? :roll: :lol:


----------



## goonie (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

build [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

goonie said:


> Looks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> build [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


so you've owned/driven one then?


----------



## goonie (Apr 13, 2006)

no but i have liked look of alfa cars for some time now. i considered buying a 156 or a gtv. but a friend of mine who worked on alfa's in the local stealers advised me to keep clear of all alfa's. engine problems gearbox problems. not uncommon for them to set on fire.


----------



## rx8_chap (Mar 14, 2006)

rx8_chap says:


> I think that the Brera is aimed more at TT owners that people driving the likes of the rx8.


I say that because the Brera and TT are aimed at the image concious buyer who's first priority is style. Both cars have a similar layout and drive train (Brera V6 has 4wd). Both cost about the same, and use similar engines (3.2 V6).

jampott says:


> What sort of people drive the RX8? People who have shares in Oil companies


My RX8 has used about 5 litres of oil in 12,000 miles, about average for this car. Total cost about 15 quid. Petrol consumption is an issue though - the RX8 returns about 22 mpg is driven properly. Fortunately it runs on 95 ron, which helps a bit.

jampott says:


> [sacrificing] money...


RX8s are not expensive. Â£22,100 including all the toys. Leather is 1500 extra. First service is about 80 quid (12,000 miles).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

rx8_chap said:


> rx8_chap says:
> 
> 
> > I think that the Brera is aimed more at TT owners that people driving the likes of the rx8.
> ...


Depreciation?


----------



## rx8_chap (Mar 14, 2006)

RX8 residuals are reasonably good for this market sector. My rx8 cost 24,500 new in December 2004. Having done 12,000 miles, it is now worth about 16,000. I will probably keep it another 2 years.

Having said that, buying any new car is financial madness.


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

rx8_chap, you must remember jampott was dropped on his head at an early age.

AR Brera = style over substance.

Alchemist


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

I had considered (briefly) switching the TT for an RX8 :roll:

I had found a nice used example, but everyone told me not to (including 2 RX8 owners). As I only have one car, I was put off by the fact that a tankfull (65 litres, same as the TT) in an RX8 will get you at most 250 kms (even 200) compared to the 450-500 I get in the TT.

Reliability is also an issue, I'm told :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

rx8_chap said:


> RX8 residuals are reasonably good for this market sector. My rx8 cost 24,500 new in December 2004. Having done 12,000 miles, it is now worth about 16,000. I will probably keep it another 2 years.
> 
> Having said that, buying any new car is financial madness.


This is the equivalent of (about) 38% depreciation in 18 months. Do you think this is reasonably good for this sector? The TT is in the same sector and doesn't go down so fast.


----------



## rx8_chap (Mar 14, 2006)

Silkman says:


> I had considered (briefly) switching the TT for an RX8 Rolling Eyes
> 
> I had found a nice used example, but everyone told me not to (including 2 RX8 owners). As I only have one car, I was put off by the fact that a tankfull (65 litres, same as the TT) in an RX8 will get you at most 250 kms (even 200) compared to the 450-500 I get in the TT.


You did right not to get the rx8. A tankful will get you about 250 miles (okay, up to 300 if you spend the whole tank motorway cruising). I knew the mpg well before purchase, so I knew what to expect. In reality it is only slightly worse that similar cars, and the 95 ron helps, but prospective buyers should know what they are getting into, ie. 20 to 22 mpg.

Reliability is not an issue. Engine flooding was an issue for some early cars. An ECU update alleviated the problem, and for owners who still flood, Mazda are installing beefed-up starter motors. My car has never flooded (Dec 2004).

vlastan says:


> This is the equivalent of (about) 38% depreciation in 18 months. Do you think this is reasonably good for this sector? The TT is in the same sector and doesn't go down so fast.


24,500 down to 16,000 is a drop of 35%. I'm afraid 35% in the first 18 months is reasonably good vlastan. You will probably find a similar depreciation for the TT and other cars . Everything from a Vectra to a Ferrari.

Okay I have just checked Parkers, my car would seem to be worth more like 16500, but whatever. New car = money burning madness!

Jim


----------

